# Don't get it



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi, I know I’m not supposed to post threads about rescues available for adoption as admin is posting those in a separate thread, but I was just on petfinder and noticed this very beautiful maltese and I just don’t get why she ended up at a rescue. There are no details provided – maybe her owner passed away, but wow is she pretty. I hope I’m not doing anything wrong in posting this.

Adoptable Maltese: Gabriella: Petfinder


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, she does look like she was well cared for.......beautiful dog and beautiful coat!!! :chili:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, she is beautiful........wonder why they don't put more information with her post???? I actually found three of my four on Petfinder.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can pm Yung or Eileen and ask them to post a rescue.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Cow! There must be some story behind this well cared for beautiful pet!


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

She is very pretty..


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I would never have believed the wonderful dogs we are getting into rescue now. It is heart breaking. People that have lost homes and fortunes are being forced to abandon their wonderful pets. This recession (depression) has taken its toll on all aspects of our lives. I am sure this pretty well cared for girl will find a home fast. 
It could also be due to a death or ill health of the owner and no one in the family wants to take this girl on. Another reason for all of us to have a "place" for our pets if something happens to us.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow she looks very well cared for!
at least she will get a new home quickly!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Johita said:


> Hi, I know I’m not supposed to post threads about rescues available for adoption as admin is posting those in a separate thread, but I was just on petfinder and noticed this very beautiful maltese and I just don’t get why she ended up at a rescue. There are no details provided – maybe her owner passed away, but wow is she pretty. I hope I’m not doing anything wrong in posting this.
> 
> Adoptable Maltese: Gabriella: Petfinder


Oh my goodness, she is a doll baby. 

And hey, you sure can start threads with rescues. You do not have to go thru the admin. That section is there for ease (all in one spot).

If we couldn't start threads about Rescues, I wouldn't have anything to post ~ LOL

Well, other than my dress flying off in front future fosters ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Love you,

Deb and Gang


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - she is gorgeous!!:wub: I wonder if anyone here on the East Coast is looking for a beauty. I do find it strange that there's no info. It's up in Northwest Connecticut. Beautiful area around there.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH Johita....isn't she beautiful? I'd get her right now if my husband agreed. There has to be a story behind this...she is so perfectly groomed and well cared for. I'm sure someone is going to snatch her up fast.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> OH Johita....isn't she beautiful? I'd get her right now if my husband agreed. There has to be a story behind this...she is so perfectly groomed and well cared for. I'm sure someone is going to snatch her up fast.


I agree with everyone, there must be some story behind this. I would snatch her up too, but we're not yet ready to add another pup to our household. I hope she will continue to be well cared for by whoever gets her.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

There are many many reasons why pups end up in rescue. They don't all have sad former lives. I know my Cameo came to us as a foster "pre-spoiled" as I liked to call it. We had a lot to live up to in how her former owners worked with her. 

This one is a beauty. Are you sure Aolani isn't ready for a playmate? Maybe you know a friend who loves Aolani who might be interested so he could at least have playdates with this sweetie. :wub2:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> There are many many reasons why pups end up in rescue. They don't all have sad former lives. I know my Cameo came to us as a foster "pre-spoiled" as I liked to call it. We had a lot to live up to in how her former owners worked with her.
> 
> This one is a beauty. Are you sure Aolani isn't ready for a playmate? Maybe you know a friend who loves Aolani who might be interested so he could at least have playdates with this sweetie. :wub2:


 
LOL, if/when we feel comfortable enough that Aolani won't get too freaked out about another pup in the house we may consider it. But I also don't have the time needed right now to properly introduce them and get them used to each other. I've been trying to convince my mom to get a pup (she stays at home alone during the day and is constantly asking about Aolani), but she says she only has enough love for Aolani and my brother's Boston Terrier Oreo, but then again that's what she said about Oreo when I told her I was getting a pup. Hmm, wish I knew anyone else who would be interested and take great care of her


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she is a beauty.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I am shocked at the amount and quality of the little fluffs that are being turned into rescue. I wish I could take all of them home.

It just breaks my heart.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she's beautiful and looks so happy, i know she will find a wonderful home.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

OMG... she is a beauty! When I clicked on this rescue's site, I
couldn't believe the adorable dogs and puppies they have up
for adoption. In one case, an owner turned in a female dog
3 days before she delivered her 8 pups because they didn't
want her anymore.... WHAT?????? People never cease to
amaze me... and usually not in a good way. I hope that they 
all find great homes soon.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

woah, she is so pretty, I hope she gets a new forever home soon!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:blink: I am not familiar with petfinder... But I know for sure that some websites that post pets for sale are unknowingly used for scaming.. people steal pictures of beautiful dogs and post them for sale.. using techniques to get the buyer to pay for the shipping and sometimes the whole amount using an email address and no phone #.. These scammers are very sneaky and just recently I heard of a lady who got a nice Maltese from my AMA friend and this buyer had just been scammed from a pet finding website and lost all her money. Has anyone else heard of this happening?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing too. How do I know it's legitimate. I know Southern Comfort Maltese is legit because of SM, but I'm not always sure about others. How do we tell?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, she's so beautiful, what a little sweetie!!:wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I believe that petfinder is a legit rescue network as far as I know.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It's always a good idea to find out about a group you're considering adopting from.  I haven't heard of that kind of scam on petfinder, but I do know, personally, that some groups have gone downhill after being given permisison to post on petfinder. Things to be concerned about might be a group that has a very large number of pets or one that has many puppies.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :blink: I am not familiar with petfinder... But I know for sure that some websites that post pets for sale are unknowingly used for scaming.. people steal pictures of beautiful dogs and post them for sale.. using techniques to get the buyer to pay for the shipping and sometimes the whole amount using an email address and no phone #.. These scammers are very sneaky and just recently I heard of a lady who got a nice Maltese from my AMA friend and this buyer had just been scammed from a pet finding website and lost all her money. Has anyone else heard of this happening?


Pet-finder is a very old and respected resource for legitimate rescue groups to post available dogs. They do have a screening process for groups allowed to participate. 



mss said:


> It's always a good idea to find out about a group you're considering adopting from.  I haven't heart of that kind of scam on petfinder, but I do know, personally, that some groups have gone downhill after being given permisison to post on petfinder. Things to be concerned about might be a group that has a very large number of pets or one that has many puppies.


It is true that some groups can go downhill or not be very good so it always pays to check things out.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree, petfinder itself is reliable, but unfortunately some people have no morals and you have to watch out.
I heard about a lady that would work with her brother (who happened to be a puppy mill owner) and she would bring the puppy to their house and pretend it was THEIR dog and sell them that way on like craigslist or local papers.
Makes me steam. BUT...I also understand why people go THIS was instead of rescues...because (and yes this is from personal experience too) some rescues have such strict guidlines (like my personal fave *sarcasm*, don't adopt small dogs to families with children under the age of whatever). It gets frustrating and they can make a person feel horrible for not knowing things or having a different opinion. And I TOTALLY understand that ALL of the rules are for a reason, and I'm not saying they're horrible for having those rules, I'm just saying sometimes people just say screw it and go to a petstore or other means like craigslist or whatever. Either way it's not solving the pet population problem lol
And yes, I have heard of people stealing pictures and scamming people. Happens a LOT of craigslist (I used to frequent there before I moved to BFE Oklahoma).

Main point: You HAVE to be careful, and look wisely. Ask questions and ask for more current pictures and all that.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The petfinder page now says that she's been adopted.  Was it by a SM member, I wonder? If so, we'd love to hear about her.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

mss said:


> The petfinder page now says that she's been adopted.  Was it by a SM member, I wonder? If so, we'd love to hear about her.


 
OMG!! Imagin eit is an SM member? It would be nice to see/hear more about her.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Petfinder is awesome. Please do not confuse this site with "Puppy Finder".

Most Rescues, along with AMA, NMR, and the shelters, themselves, are listed on Petfinder. Do a few get thru the cracks, you bet they do, however, Petfinder gets on it immediatly, and eliminates them.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Johita said:


> Hi, I know I’m not supposed to post threads about rescues available for adoption as admin is posting those in a separate thread, but I was just on petfinder and noticed this very beautiful maltese and I just don’t get why she ended up at a rescue. There are no details provided – maybe her owner passed away, but wow is she pretty. I hope I’m not doing anything wrong in posting this.
> 
> Adoptable Maltese: Gabriella: Petfinder


Sorry I missed seeing this before now...last couple of weeks have been non-stop for me with my new job.:blink:

As several people said, people will often point to dogs available for adoption as seen on Petfinder. Most *although sadly not all* are being posted by legit rescue groups. You saw, of course, how to contact the person who was fostering the dog you mentioned (under the "Contact" section) - that is where you would send an email to ask specific questions, such as when you want more information. Some folks are just better about providing lots of info than others. 

As far as checking if they are legit,, what I will do is google the rescue name and see what pops up ... in this case, their homepage shows that they have been working at this since 2009, so they are relatively new, but then they talk about how they hold adoption fairs at Petsmart...something that really shows they are legitimate...plus they show on google their 501(c)3 (non profit) status, they are looking for fosters, they require adoption agreements, have dogs of all different ages (and in this case breeds and even kitties) etc etc etc...not a mill pimping or a person selling. Also "happy tails" adoption stories. Not to mention that they have posted links to stories about their rescue that have appeared in publications. So you can see that basically I just dig around a little and it doesn't usually take too long to determine if someone is honorable or not. I hope more of their cute babies find homes 

Glad that little one found a home so fast...


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

maltlovereileen said:


> Sorry I missed seeing this before now...last couple of weeks have been non-stop for me with my new job.:blink:
> 
> As several people said, people will often point to dogs available for adoption as seen on Petfinder. Most *although sadly not all* are being posted by legit rescue groups. You saw, of course, how to contact the person who was fostering the dog you mentioned (under the "Contact" section) - that is where you would send an email to ask specific questions, such as when you want more information. Some folks are just better about providing lots of info than others.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply it's very helpful


----------

